# Wilson "That's All" Whiskey bottle



## hicountry (Jul 28, 2008)

Trying to find the dates this bottle was used.
 Markings on the bottom is  D  784   12   7
 One half gallon size      Thanks, Hicountry


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!! NEED more info. A picture would be great. Does the bottle have a label or any writting on it?What color is it? From what you said that was on the bottom I would guess and think it may not be real old. Most old bottles don't have a lot of numbers on the base. Is it a cork top ?


----------



## hicountry (Jul 28, 2008)

I will try to add picture.  I know the bottle dates to the late 30's
 as I have had it in my posession for 70 years.

 Sorry, can't get the picture to download.  hicountry


----------



## glass man (Jul 29, 2008)

LOVE TO SEE IT!


----------

